

How to hire top tier developers (a.k.a unicorns) - benslater
http://venturebeat.com/2015/03/17/how-to-hire-top-tier-developer-and-engineer-unicorns/

======
vonmoltke
Alternatively, you could have a reality check and realize that your business
probably doesn't need unicorns.

I find it very odd that an industry obsessed with putting out _minimum_ viable
products is also obsessed with getting the absolute best engineers,
particularly in an environment where mere competency is supposedly hard to
find.

